# Americast Bathtub Problem



## Don The Plumber

I installed an Americast bathtub about 3 months ago. Installed lots of them with no problems. When I install the tub, I always stand in it to make sure we get it solid on the back stringer board. 

Well this customer called back, & said the tub is very noisy when standing in it, & sqeaks or grinds with every little shift of weight. Their old tub was a cheap steel one, & they said they never had an issue with that tub. I went over there, & stepped in the tub myself, & it definitely makes alot more noise or creaking than usual. As I said, never did this on the rough, when I stood in it. Almost sounds like it is coming from the tile ledge, but you can't see tub moving at all, & caulk joint still looks perfect. Walls were all cement based, behind tile.

Any ideas or experiences with this problem? I was thinking maybe tile or cement was too close, or up against tile flange on tub, but this tile man said he did this one the same as all the rest. What makes it worse too, is both these people are overweight, so it probobly squeaks even more than it did when I stepped in there, & I thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## Will

Maybe your stringer board was nailed and it's squeaking? I always use roofing nails and nail the flange to the studs. The tub will never move if you do that.


----------



## smudge

I thought no stringer for americast. I haven't done one in a while so i don't remember exactly.


----------



## smudge

sorry it was Kohler cast iron tub no stringer. my bad


----------



## Don The Plumber

Will said:


> Maybe your stringer board was nailed and it's squeaking? I always use roofing nails and nail the flange to the studs. The tub will never move if you do that.


 Stringer board screwed to 2x4's with 3" deckmate screws. Tub flange secured with 2'' deck mate screws. It was tight, during rough. Doesn't sound like a wood sqeak, more like a grinding type sqeek, is best way I can describe it.
Thanks for response.


----------



## Flyin Brian

did you set the tub in mortar?what is the floor a slab or plywood?if plywood i could see it creeking and squeaking some without being set in mortar.


----------



## Redwood

Flyin Brian said:


> did you set the tub in mortar?what is the floor a slab or plywood?if plywood i could see it creeking and squeaking some without being set in mortar.


I believe bedding an Americast Tub is a No-No....:whistling2:


----------



## Shanerslc

We install mainly americast tubs out here and I have only had two tubs that have had a problem when you stepped in them, on both we had the local rep come out and look because we knew they had been installed correctly. In both cases they paid to have the tub removed and replaced.


----------



## Tommy plumber

If company paid, they are admitting fault. What did they find wrong?


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> If company paid, they are admitting fault. What did they find wrong?


Usually their problem is a delamination type of defect...


----------



## Shanerslc

The tub flexed and made a popping sound when you stepped into it and the rep said there appeared to be a bubble in the bottom of the tub that was causing it so they paid to have it replaced.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Flyin Brian said:


> did you set the tub in mortar?what is the floor a slab or plywood?if plywood i could see it creeking and squeaking some without being set in mortar.


Redwood is correct, no mortar as per manufacturers instructions. This was set on new 3/4 plywood, with 1 layer of tar paper underneath. As I said, this sounds like it is coming from the tub. Bottom of tub does not come in contact with floor, which Manufact. also states, that tub is supported from back ledger board, not the floor.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Shanerslc said:


> The tub flexed and made a popping sound when you stepped into it and the rep said there appeared to be a bubble in the bottom of the tub that was causing it so they paid to have it replaced.


 Is this bubble something you could see or feel?


----------



## Will

Stringer board may have been set a tad too high. Since the homeowners are over weight it is putting stress on the tub as well as the stringer board?


----------



## Pal

I had one that would not stop making noise. builder called americast They said it was O.k. to use cement even though directions said otherwise. We also drilled holes through the skirt and put screws in them at each stud. problem remained so they swapped out the tub for another one and new tub was ok. Put another americast in at another job with same type of squeaking. Carpenter put shims between each stud and skirt, the squeaking was not as bad. He said he was going to work on it the next day to eliminate remaining noise. I have not heard back from him. In the past I have never had problems with americast.


----------



## Flyin Brian

Redwood said:


> I believe bedding an Americast Tub is a No-No....:whistling2:[/QUOT
> 
> ok,americast, well why is the reason?


----------



## Proud Plumber

Don The Plumber said:


> Stringer board screwed to 2x4's with 3" deckmate screws. Tub flange secured with 2'' deck mate screws. It was tight, during rough. Doesn't sound like a wood sqeak, more like a grinding type sqeek, is best way I can describe it.
> Thanks for response.


Is there a basement under it? What is on the floor in the bath room that butts to the tub? I know they say no cement but it is wrong. I stopped using them a while ago because of so many problems with bottoms settling and failing. I have also dealt with the squeak. We crawled under the house and drilled 3/8 holes and injected an expensive two part closed cell foam. it is used in the tub repair industry. It snugged everything up and cured the squeak.


----------



## Pal

Proud Plumber said:


> Is there a basement under it? What is on the floor in the bath room that butts to the tub? I know they say no cement but it is wrong. I stopped using them a while ago because of so many problems with bottoms settling and failing. I have also dealt with the squeak. We crawled under the house and drilled 3/8 holes and injected an expensive two part closed cell foam. it is used in the tub repair industry. It snugged everything up and cured the squeak.


 what type of tub do you use now


----------



## Redwood

Redwood said:


> I believe bedding an Americast Tub is a No-No....:whistling2:





Flyin Brian said:


> ok,americast, well why is the reason?


I'm not 100% sure but I believe it is due to the fact that the Americast tub is a laminated type of construction. There is some flex in this design, but when it is bedded it creates a sharp point between the rigid bedded portion and the flexing unbedded portion which creates a shearing action causing delamination and other damage to the tub.

Just my guess... You could ask the question on Am Std's website and get the answer straight from the horse's mouth...


----------



## Proud Plumber

Redwood said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I believe it is due to the fact that the Americast tub is a laminated type of construction. There is some flex in this design, but when it is bedded it creates a sharp point between the rigid bedded portion and the flexing unbedded portion which creates a shearing action causing delamination and other damage to the tub.
> 
> Just my guess... You could ask the question on Am Std's website and get the answer straight from the horse's mouth...


About 5 years ago we had a case of an entire hotel of them failing and the bottoms spider cracking. As a result the crackling that occurred started rust lines. The bottoms sagged on every one of them and it caused a standing water problem. The hotel was not the only place I have seen it happen.


----------



## Pat K

We recently had an Americast tub installed that had a "bubble" (sound was like a mason jar being opened when you stepped on the spot). 
We called Americast and they asked us to send a video of the sound, pictures of the newly installed tub/tile and our receipt for tub. The representative told us to contact our contractor and get a quote for the cost to replace the tub and tile. We were told there was no guarantee they would cover it but it was worth a try. We were happily surprised that American Standard agreed to pay for the cost of a new tub and labor/material costs. Our contractor has been busy with other jobs and has been unable to come out and redo the work. In the meantime we have been using the tub (4 months) and the bubble has mysteriously disappeared in the past week or two. Do we go ahead with reinstall? I really don't want my bathroom torn up again if I don't have to but I'm afraid the bubble will come back over time, Any professional opinions on what to do?


----------



## jakewilcox

Maybe read the rules of this board before posting. 

Then post an intro.


----------



## sparky

Pat K said:


> We recently had an Americast tub installed that had a "bubble" (sound was like a mason jar being opened when you stepped on the spot).
> We called Americast and they asked us to send a video of the sound, pictures of the newly installed tub/tile and our receipt for tub. The representative told us to contact our contractor and get a quote for the cost to replace the tub and tile. We were told there was no guarantee they would cover it but it was worth a try. We were happily surprised that American Standard agreed to pay for the cost of a new tub and labor/material costs. Our contractor has been busy with other jobs and has been unable to come out and redo the work. In the meantime we have been using the tub (4 months) and the bubble has mysteriously disappeared in the past week or two. Do we go ahead with reinstall? I really don't want my bathroom torn up again if I don't have to but I'm afraid the bubble will come back over time, Any professional opinions on what to do?


Hit it with a 10lb sledgehammer


----------

